# What have I passed?



## MiniMe30

I started miscarrying at 11 weeks (baby stopped developing at 6 weeks) and am on day 6 of bleeding. 

On day 1, I had heavy bleeding with lots of dark red/black blood clots & also I passed some tissue - it was a flesh coloured bean shape (about 5cm x 2cm) which had a thick red string attached to it (about 7cm long & 1cm) wide - I think this was the baby.

On day 3, I passed another lump (about 3cm long & 1cm wide) which was dark red, jelly like & bloody - it looked like more of the string that I described above.

Today, another lump came out - about 4cm long & 2cm wide. It was dark coloured & had the consistency of liver.

On all days, I have been bleeding fresh red blood, sometimes with small black dots of blood clots in.

What are all these lumps & does it sound like I've passed everything or should I expect more lumps?

What does the sac look like? What I saw on day 1 looked like what we'd seen inside the sac on an early scan, so I'm thinking the sac will come out seperately?


----------



## xxMrsMcKxx

So sorry for your loss sweetie. I started miscarrying at just over 8 weeks after my baby stopped developing at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm not at the tail end (i think) with hardly any bleeding anymore. 

My m/c started with brown clotty spotting that turned to red bleeding after a few days. Passed a number of small red clots but think i missed passing the baby itself as i never saw any sac or fleshy tissue, and when i went for a scan on last week, they confirmed there was no longer a baby there.

I did today though pass a very dark lump that sounds very much like what you also had today. I'm wondering if it was what was left of the placenta, but thats just a guess really.

Hugs xxxx


----------



## HarleyW

My doctor asked me if I had passed anything white and that would have been the sac. 
I wasn't as far along as you but when it came out it looked kind of like a deflated balloon maybe 3cm and it was white/flesh tone.
I hope that helps?! And I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## MiniMe30

xxMrsMcKxx said:


> So sorry for your loss sweetie. I started miscarrying at just over 8 weeks after my baby stopped developing at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm not at the tail end (i think) with hardly any bleeding anymore.
> 
> My m/c started with brown clotty spotting that turned to red bleeding after a few days. Passed a number of small red clots but think i missed passing the baby itself as i never saw any sac or fleshy tissue, and when i went for a scan on last week, they confirmed there was no longer a baby there.
> 
> I did today though pass a very dark lump that sounds very much like what you also had today. I'm wondering if it was what was left of the placenta, but thats just a guess really.
> 
> Hugs xxxx

Sorry for your loss.

Yes I was wondering if the liver type lump was the placenta.


----------



## MiniMe30

HarleyW said:


> My doctor asked me if I had passed anything white and that would have been the sac.
> I wasn't as far along as you but when it came out it looked kind of like a deflated balloon maybe 3cm and it was white/flesh tone.
> I hope that helps?! And I am very sorry for your loss

Yeah I think the flesh coloured lump was the baby, but I'm not sure if it was in the sac or not? It wasn't smooth round the edges - it was all lumpy. I actually thought it was the baby without the sac, because when we had the scan, we saw the baby attached to a cord & I think this was inside the sac - so I thought it had come out as we had seen it. When we had the second scan, it was just an empty sac - so maybe it was the sac attached to a cord? I don't really know - where is the cord attached to - is there anything attached to the sac outside? Not knowing is what is frustrating me.


----------



## HarleyW

Hmmm...I'm not sure! Mine definitely didn't have the baby in it because it was broken and kind of deflated looking. If it was solid I would bet it would be the baby. Ive seen a couple if pictures of the sac with the baby and it looked like a round ball and you could see the baby inside.
I know what you mean about the not knowing! It's not fair we can't have definite answers, it would make closure so much easier.


----------



## elleff

I passed my baby at hospital (the dr was able to remove it when she examined me) and it was bean shaped like you say, with white around it but not like a ball. I assumed this meant the sac had collapsed. A few days later I passed something bigger than the baby and fleshy and white and red, they confirmed at the hospital that this was more 'tissue' they said that they call the baby, sac and placenta 'tissue' so I assumed this was the placenta. I think it sounds like you've passed quite a lot so hopefully there isnt anymore but maybe you need a scan to confirm this??


----------

